# [gelöst] Logitech QuickCam E 3500 (Webcam)

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Logitech QuickCam E 3500 benutzen.

Laut dem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787604-highlight-e3500.html hier, habe ich 

```
modprobe gspca_zc3xx
```

 Allerdings habe ich unter kamoso keine Kamera zur Verfügung. Ist Neuland für mich.

```
flammenflitzer dev # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c032 Logitech, Inc. MouseMan iFeel

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

--> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:09a4 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E 3500 <---

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ccd:0038 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T^2 DVB-T Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

```
flammenflitzer dev # lsmod |grep zc3xx

gspca_zc3xx            39996  0 

gspca_main             18455  1 gspca_zc3xx

usbcore               112387  8 gspca_zc3xx,gspca_main,dvb_usb_cinergyT2,dvb_usb,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
```

Und media-video/linux-uvc läßt sich nicht installieren.

```
> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223 ...

ln: Erzeuge symbolische Verknüpfung „Module.symvers“: Die Datei existiert bereits

 * Preparing uvcvideo module

make HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux 

Building USB Video Class driver...

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.c: In Funktion »uvc_register_video«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.c:1464: Fehler: inkompatible Typen in Zuweisung

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.c:1465: Fehler: »struct video_device« hat kein Element namens »type«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.c:1466: Fehler: »struct video_device« hat kein Element namens »type2«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.c:1468: Warnung: Zuweisung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/uvc_driver.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [uvcvideo] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux  

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3587:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2785:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                            ${BUILD_FIXES}                                            ${BUILD_PARAMS}          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223, Log file:
```

Wahrscheinlich, weil ich im Kernel schon 

```
UVC input events device support (USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV)
```

habe.Ich hatte im Kernel etwas übersehen.

```
USB Video Class (UVC) (USB_VIDEO_CLASS)

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS:
```

```
modprobe uvcvideo 
```

----------

